
KWin/X11 is feature frozen - doener
https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2018/01/kwinx11-is-feature-frozen/
======
wahern
It basically boils down to

    
    
      > On Wayland we are able to test the code. Let’s take an
      > example: we get input events through libinput. For this we
      > have unit tests through mocking. Thus we can automate the
      > testing of the lowest layer.
      > ...
      > What we did in the past was taking these new features and
      > bring them to X11. But there we cannot test. There is no
      > way on X11 to e.g. fake a touch screen. On X11 we cannot
      > test how this behaves if we lock the screen or used
      > Alt+Tab.
    

I'm not a fan of the move away from X11 (or away from an X11-like model, at
least), but it's hard to argue with the above.

